# Calories and muscle growth



## Toughenuff (Jan 6, 2007)

This may sound like a silly question but why do we need to ingest so many calories when trying to add muscle? I just wanted to know the science behind it all and why our bodies need it  

Ive always made sure ive eaten a lot when training and sometimes i think all i do is live in the kitchen preparing and scoffing down food. I know hormones play a big role in growth when ur growing up but do guys taking steroids still need take in a lot of calories to grow?

Thanks


----------



## El Hefe (Jan 8, 2007)

Toughenuff said:


> but do guys taking steroids still need take in a lot of calories to grow?
> 
> Thanks



yes 


Your body needs the calories to grow, you are what you eat, to be healthy you must eat healthy, to grow big you must eat big, to get smaller you must eat smaller

it really is that simple if you think about it


----------



## Jodi (Jan 9, 2007)

As you put on muscle, your metabolic rate increases.  In order to maintain this metabolic rate you need more calories.  If you don't your body goes catabolic and it "eats away" at the muscle you put on.  Regular weight training, on the average, increases your metabolic rate by 15%.  BMR burns approx. 60% of your daily intake, then average daily activities burns another approximately 30%.  Now take into consideration your workouts.......See all the calories you are burning?  Your body can't grow if you don't feed it properly.

One more thing, eating foods to bulk (ie. above maintenance calories, clean foods, several times per day) is anabolic.


----------



## BringDaBlitz94 (Jan 9, 2007)

well i want to get stronger and have my muscles grow but i am alredy pretty big. i'm 14 nd 190 pounds. i want to burn fat but also achieve muscle growth and strength. for me to achieve this goal should i still eat alot of calories?


*also how do you know when your body is "eating away" at your muscle?


----------



## obz (Jan 9, 2007)

> i want to burn fat but also achieve muscle growth and strength.



You can't.

Pick one or the other and focus on it.


----------



## BringDaBlitz94 (Jan 9, 2007)

ooo ok...but i dont need to eat all the time right? only during my six meals a day and or if i get hungry later on?


----------



## El Hefe (Jan 9, 2007)

BringDaBlitz94 said:


> well i want to get stronger and have my muscles grow but i am alredy pretty big. i'm 14 nd 190 pounds. i want to burn fat but also achieve muscle growth and strength. for me to achieve this goal should i still eat alot of calories?
> 
> 
> *also how do you know when your body is "eating away" at your muscle?
> ok...but i dont need to eat all the time right? only during my six meals a day and or if i get hungry later on?



I dont know how good of an idea dieting would be for you.   Being that you are 14 and probably not fully grown you shouldnt deprive yourself of too many calories.  However, being 14 intense strength training may not be the best for you either.  You might want to think about doing calorie maintainence (Not trying to gain or lose) and stay active through cardiovascular activities.  If you want to strengthen up, stick to bodyweight exercises (Pushups, situps, pullups, dips).  Once you get around 17 then decide which way your really need to go.   Alot will change it 3 years.

As far as meal frequency goes, try to eat every 2 1/2 to 3 hours, and never skip breakfast, that will keep the metabolism burning


----------



## Cardinal (Jan 10, 2007)

I think it takes about 2400-4800 calories to synthesize a pound of muscle tissue (reference = lyle).  Hence the reason.  Building muscle is energy expensive.


----------



## Souped_up (Jan 14, 2007)

You might be able to gain muscle and lose fat at the same time but it will be slower process and there is only so much you can do before you have to start bulking to gain more.


----------

